# Common Grace and Christian Scholarship



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 4, 2006)

By Dennis Johnson is now online.

Dr Dennis Johnson is our Academic Dean, and Professor of Practical Theology. He taught NT for many years at WSC - he was my prof back in the early 80's and I don't let him forget it.

rsc


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 5, 2006)

Great Article!

Thanks, I have been desiring to find an article that acknowledges we can find truth and learn from the unregenerate. Some people are so scared of the unconverted pagan influences. Maybe they should be. I am not one of them.

Thanks Dr. Clark.


----------



## cultureshock (Feb 6, 2006)

This article is excellent and well-balanced. I am personally frustrated with the all-or-nothing type arguments that implicate that to sit under secular education will almost automatically produce worldliness in the student.

Brian


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Great Article!
> 
> Thanks, I have been desiring to find an article that acknowledges we can find truth and learn from the unregenerate. Some people are so scared of the unconverted pagan influences. Maybe they should be. I am not one of them.
> ...



We need to keep in mind, that one person's scared is another person's discerning.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



I agree, Hermonta. I do not tremble before paganism's so-called scholarship. For I know that only in my worldview could they even articulate their findings.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> ...



I think part of the issue is exactly what our worldview is/states. If we agreed on worldview then we wouldnt have disagreements over when one is scared vs. discerning.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 8, 2006)

"Rather than being driven back to the Word and to the writings of others who have joined intellectual battle with the attackers who are troubling you, you may be tempted to doubt. If this is what reading the works of unbelieving critics does to you, it may be a signal that you have slipped into a form of self-trust, rather than trusting in God and his Word."

I found that particularly helpful.


----------

